# Hms Implacable



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

unlickley but my Father Robert (BOB) William Barnes served on the HMS Implacable during WW2 Far East... he was a stoker... and from Liverpool.. just wondered if any ones father sailed on her all those years ago..sadly my Father died 40 years back now and his memories with him Thanks ..Jim


----------

